# Sparrow hunt



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I got this stinker after he killed a dove it was at the bird feeder with double golds gym green 1-3/4 inch taper and a 5/8 marble to the chest


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's a picture


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's a picture


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

nope what


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I always say.. if ya just wanna kill stuff.. admit it.. seems now everyone justifys the sparrow kill by saying .. it killed this or that bird.. a dove though?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Only thing I've ever known a sparrow to kill, were mosquitoes and the likes, to feed itself and it's young.

Did you at least eat it? Can't imagine the one bite was worth killing for, though. Do you have the head mounted on the wall over your desk now to display your hunting prowess and awesome bravery? You really should, you know. So the world can admire how brave you were shooting that awful dangerous predator. Without even a safari guide, no less. Kudos dude.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry guys, broke my own rule of "if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing" here. Just couldn't let this one slide though. Scald me or ban me if you must.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks over glasses at you; wags my finger and say's "Tsk tsk tsk."


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

It's chill viper and pult it happened accept it


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh and viper my neighbor has a cat and it loves the rats and sparrows I shoot for it


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

What I don't understand if you miss far enough to ricochet off the wall and break a glass door how are you accurate enough to hunt humanly ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My gripe is I've seen to many people on the forum have barely picked up a slingshot and right away they want to start killing things. Not to eat for themselves like a true Hunter would but for fun. That's why many cities don't allow hunting with slingshots. That's why many cities don't allow you to shoot air guns outside even your backyard. Because kids were shooting birds off the power lines for fun. It won't be long and we won't be able to hunt at all. And we've done it to ourselves . When you look at the news one bad hunting story does more harm to future hunters than a 100 good stories help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> It's chill viper and pult it happened accept it


 well im fine.. but i wouldnt start out my time here by telling people .. grown folk.. to Accept what happens.. peace


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

What happened happened. I've shot a few sparrows myself when I was a little kid. One of the requirements for becoming a man is learning from ones mistakes.

Kind regards.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Viper they are very aggressive


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Cheers I was using a new catty + I was shooting at a card and it passed through and ricocheted


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry pult but I found it kind of insulting


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Insulting is your lack of respect for members that have been here way longer than you have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Cjw may I please kindly ask you to mind yo business


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> Cjw may I please kindly ask you to mind yo business


You posted on a public forum....it's everyone's business at this point


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Bruce true cjw I do apologize


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea cjw.. hes insulted. Mind yo bihdnesss son.. ????????


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Pult please leave you are aggravating me and although I do not want to I will report you if you do not either leave or stop being so aggravating


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Go ahead and report , nobody called you offensive names or made threats to you. Your aggravating us. So in your words Accept it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Guys please I shot a sparrow deal with it got a problem then why click on a topic that says sparrow hunt ??????????????


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im sure this is all a misunderstanding. Dont report me.. they fine me for everytime i get reported.. im over 1000 in debt to the forum. Please. Ill give you my first born lol again man.. just admit and own up to wanting to kill something.. if its pest control.. make a nice video stating what it is that they are doing to you exactly.. and then shoot away. I only said what i said.. because on several occasions.. like this one dude found a post about killing pesty sparrows .. then he goes and says.. well if texas has them i wanna get rid of them.. its just pathetic. I would rather hear.. i wanted to see if i can kill.. than hear a bs excuse to justify the kill. Thats all. Idc if you report tho man. Im not mad.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Part of being an adult is taking the criticism along with the praise and not getting all butt hurt because people don't agree with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47668-sparrow/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/50386-house-sparrow/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47826-invasive-birds/


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Your not the first kid we've dealt with and won't be the last . So report away what ever floats your boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you treefork oh, and cjw (my phone keeps autocorrecting it to cheers so you know what I mean if you see it says cheers randomly) you are right please forgive me


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Its ok.. i accept your apology.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43776-one-shot-one-kill/


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Treefork what's your point with that link


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hes givin ya info on pests bruh. Dont get offended. Be happy


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43221-pest-control-theadore/


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry if I came on as offended I was just curious I apologize


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I shot a red squirrel two days ago because he chewed on the wires in the Attic


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

No pics my dog got to him before me and tore him apart


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Be careful with that. Then again.. dogs are different.. i would be scared to feed my dog raw squirrel. I guess they can stomache it but idk. I should look it up.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Under normal circumstances I'm not one to watch videos of animals killing each other but I sure would love some video evidence of what these vicious predatory one and a half inch half ounce birds are capable of.

Most aggressive thing I've ever seen them do is steal some bread crumbs right from off the lunch table. So I guess they can be a little cheeky at times. Never ever seen em bother another bird though. So until I've seen proof, I'm calling BS.

Red squirrels likewise don't do a whole lot of evil. Better off closing their entry points into the attic with polyurethane insulative construction foam than shooting individual animals.

So now you're gonna ask can't a squirrel easily chew through the pur foam? Yes, it can. But since that stuff hardens from the outside in, the squirrel is gonna come along within a couple of hours/ days if application, start chewing, and get a mouth full of glue they don't like the taste of when they get to the center. They will not try again. Works for mice, rats, squirrels, possums, *****.... All of them, not just the individual you shot.

Again, it is not my goal to attack berate or belittle you on a personal level. Just teach you a lil sum sum and maybe save some innocent small critters in the process.

Be well.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

One more thing.... A hunter eats what he shoots, and thus does not take shots at things he doesn't want to eat.

If you shoot rats and mice, call it pest control and you won't hear a peep from anyone besides your target. Innocent until proven guilty little birds though.... Not so much.... That sorta thing inevitably raises a stink among animal lovers.

Try to learn from past mistakes. You'll be a better man for it.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Viper I did try sealing the entry ways he just made new ones and my dog did not eat it she shook it and I managed to recover 2-1/2 legs from the squirrel and search sparrow killing bluebird the dove wasn't completely dead but with no skin on the head and neck area and a missing eye and some kind of vein cut i had to end it's suffering with a marble to the Head and he is chilling in the freezer at my grandma's waiting for his brothern


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

www.sialis.org


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry wrong link


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

www.sialis.org
Jury says guilty
Who knows why it attacked that dove but it did


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

My link maker is broken I think you try


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Clicking on the link


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Give up guys, the kids only going to see it his way. It's just lack of maturity .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Seriously look up sparrow killing bluebird


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

There are I believe 30 species of sparrows. House sparrows I believe are not native and fight over nesting areas and food sources. So if you have a bird feeder give rid of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Only video I could find of a house sparrow attacking other birds was recorded inside a nest box, which would explain why I've never seen it happen.

A male sparrow flew into a nest box, apparently in use by bluebirds, although, where the parents were, I don't know. Nowhere to be seen in the video, anyway. It pecked at one of the eggs a grand total of three times over the course of a minute or so, failing to break them, and left.

I'm sure sialis.org disagrees, but I'm still calling BS. Especially on the attacking and killing of adult birds.

I'm now officially done with this topic. Enjoy wantonly killing little animals if you must. Just don't ever expect getting respect or props for it.

Good luck growing up. I sure hope your dad is still around to deliver an educational smack over the head once in a while. Sounds like you need it.

Good day.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Search Google images for it not videos


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> Search Google images for it not videos


You search and show us.

We aren't going to do the leg work and research to justify your stupid kill.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

I tried the link is broken


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> I tried the link is broken


Then it doesn't exist. If you can't link it, stop telling us to find it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm done with this post. It's going nowhere, waste of our time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

brucered said:


> Theslingshothunter said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the link is broken
> ...


 i cant link the ufo i seen as a kid. But im sure a helicopter does not take off and leave a spaghetti o type ring in the sky. Heyyy kidd!! Just leave it. It aint that bad.. but if you really wanna take attention away from this. Do 9/11 again. Certainly its easier to demolish three buildings and kill hundreds of peoples family members than get away with a sparrow kill lol .. smh.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Not funny put not funny


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> Not funny put not funny


 oh thats cause youre not old enough. Any setup terrorist attack is funny .. not hilariously funny.. but like.. joker funny. Like ohhh.. another TERRORIST attack. But let me stop. I feel like there are people serving here who still feel they fight for more than the bankers and politicians.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Soon the attention will have flipped to me. And like jesus.. i will die for your sins son. Werd life lol


----------

